# Finger tab size?



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

*Tab sizes*

This might help:

View attachment 1772668


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

While holding your three shooting fingers together measure the width. AAE should have the plate measurements on their website. A little smaller than finger measurement should be better to avoid irritating your jaw line.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

There it is, wish they or someone else made a XXLarge as my fingers measure 3 3/8", thanks to my granpa.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

We offer a trim-to-fit tab.

Here is what we offer:
http://www.blackmambaarchery.com/documents/2013_BMA_Catalog.pdf

Here is our sizing:
http://www.bma-online.com/tabsizing.html

Here is our site:
http://www.bma-online.com/index.html

Just another option.

Gary


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

Try same as glove size.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

texaschef said:


> I am wanting to purchase the AAE Elite Finger Tab w/Cordovan face. However, I have never purchased a finger tab and therefore don't know the size I need. Sadley, I have no place to try one on.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!


TexaxChef,

I have big hands, and wear XL dress gloves (which are just barely big enough - XXL is actually a more comfortable fit, but not that easy to find). But given that, I find that a size Large finger tab is the right size for me to shoot.


----------



## texaschef (Aug 20, 2011)

w8lon said:


> While holding your three shooting fingers together measure the width. AAE should have the plate measurements on their website. A little smaller than finger measurement should be better to avoid irritating your jaw line.


I measured my hands. Do I use the finger tab width or the palm plate width?

Thanks!!


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

What I believe to be more important, is the height of the tab more than for length. For instance the diagrams Seattlepop put up, the height of the large is 2.32". If you have the chance to go to a shop, lay your hand on top of each tab, this helps. If you can't, put your three fingers together and measure them. Add 1/4" and that should be close to your tab size.
I have big hands, but long slender fingers, so I do in fact use a medium tab (saker1). If your tab is too high a good jaw bone to finger/shelf contact is hard to achieve. I've had to cut down many tabs for myself and others because of this.

Nifty

Reaching for the Sky... Not the Hoyt.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

^
Perhaps this shows how personal tabs can be since I find length more important. I need my fingers covered adequately or I get thumped on the tips of my fingers. I use a L for the leather length but cut 1/8" off the top for better clearance under the jaw.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Finally a tab that fits, a Terry TDL tab in XXL for a guy that wears size Jumbo gloves(very hard to find). This is the first tab I've ever had with enough leather to cover my finger tips and be able to trim, no more burning the finger tips. Took half a pony hide to make it:smile:


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Terry makes a great Tab.
They are not for everyone but its a good product.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

dchan said:


> Terry makes a great Tab.
> They are not for everyone but its a good product.


Coach, can you provide a link. Thanks. Larry T


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

dchan said:


> PM sent.


Care to share?


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

The laney tabs were custom built to order. I don't know what his current status is. Maybe he will stop in here.


----------



## bownut-tl. (Sep 21, 2003)

I've made them in XS, S, M, L, XL, XXL, and XXXL (just for fun). The XXL was made for someone as a personal request so I made a few extra just in case another guy, or gal, came along with huge hands. The spacers come in about 6 different shapes and sizes. Either in color, glitter, or an embedded object. I've put in fishing lures, fishing flys, skulls, USA flags (See Khatuna Lorigs spacer), nuts and bolts, and just about any thing that will fit. Some have asked for bullets so I embedded 9mm or 10mm rounds in them.

Terry


----------

